# Duncan Kilgour



## amberfluid (Nov 2, 2009)

I sailed with Duncan Kilgour on the BI school cruise ship Nevasa in 1974 and 1975. I haven't heard from him since we took Nevasa to scrap in Taiwan in 75. I run a sea related website called Seadogs-Reunited and I received some information that Duncan died of a heart attack while at sea serving on a cargo ship or tanker but the information was third hand and the person who told me didn't want to put his name to it. Do you know anything more about him? He was the most amazing person I've ever met, so funny and so talented with his sketches. I hope someone knows something. 
Regards
Steve Borrill


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Your information was correct. It was a Bay boat, can't remember which one. You might find out more in one of the OCL box boat threads.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site. What a sad introduction. Hope you soon find details about your friend
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

amberfluid said:


> I sailed with Duncan Kilgour on the BI school cruise ship Nevasa in 1974 and 1975. I haven't heard from him since we took Nevasa to scrap in Taiwan in 75. I run a sea related website called Seadogs-Reunited and I received some information that Duncan died of a heart attack while at sea serving on a cargo ship or tanker but the information was third hand and the person who told me didn't want to put his name to it. Do you know anything more about him? He was the most amazing person I've ever met, so funny and so talented with his sketches. I hope someone knows something.
> Regards
> Steve Borrill


First of all Steve, welcome to Ships Nostalgia.

Kilgour is by no means a common name Steve, and I once worked for an engineering company, where a Dougie Kilgour was a boss and he had a son called Duncan. 
They lived (I think) in St Philips Road, Avenue or Drive in Litherland, Liverpool. 

I have not lived in Liverpool for more than 20 years now, and the little grey cells are not what they were. The times that I used to go to Dougie's house, Duncan was only a lad of about 7or 8. Probably no use to you Steve, but if it is, come back to me, and I'll contact family in Liverpool for help.(Thumb) 

Regards Nick.


----------



## amberfluid (Nov 2, 2009)

nick olass said:


> First of all Steve, welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
> 
> Kilgour is by no means a common name Steve, and I once worked for an engineering company, where a Dougie Kilgour was a boss and he had a son called Duncan.
> They lived (I think) in St Philips Road, Avenue or Drive in Litherland, Liverpool.
> ...


Thanks for your information Nick, it would be really good if anyone of your family in Liverpool knows, or can find out, if Duncan had any siblings. If I had their names I could try and track them down. I'll do a phone directory search for any Kilgours still in Litherland. Thanks again for your help.
Regards
Steve


----------



## amberfluid (Nov 2, 2009)

wharferat said:


> Your information was correct. It was a Bay boat, can't remember which one. You might find out more in one of the OCL box boat threads.


Cheers for confirming what I hoped was not true but glad to know the truth.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry to have to confirm this but Duncan died whilst Chief Engineer on "Flinders Bay" sometime around 1996. I sailed with Duncan whilst he was 1OE and can only echo Amberfluid's comments. 

I believe that he suffered a heart attack.


----------



## amberfluid (Nov 2, 2009)

Duncan112 said:


> Sorry to have to confirm this but Duncan died whilst Chief Engineer on "Flinders Bay" sometime around 1996. I sailed with Duncan whilst he was 1OE and can only echo Amberfluid's comments.
> 
> I believe that he suffered a heart attack.


Thanks Duncan112, I really appreciate your information. Was it a weight thing or hereditary do you know? He was a big bloke in the 70's and he loved his beer and pipe! All I know is I'm so glad our paths crossed, a truly special person.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Janet Corbett (Jan 15, 2021)

amberfluid said:


> I sailed with Duncan Kilgour on the BI school cruise ship Nevasa in 1974 and 1975. I haven't heard from him since we took Nevasa to scrap in Taiwan in 75. I run a sea related website called Seadogs-Reunited and I received some information that Duncan died of a heart attack while at sea serving on a cargo ship or tanker but the information was third hand and the person who told me didn't want to put his name to it. Do you know anything more about him? He was the most amazing person I've ever met, so funny and so talented with his sketches. I hope someone knows something.
> Regards
> Steve Borrill


Hello I am Duncans sister Janet, please feel free to email me [email protected] and I shall try to answer any questions for you. It is so good to see your comments about Duncan and to know he's not forgotten. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Janet Corbett (Jan 15, 2021)

nick olass said:


> First of all Steve, welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
> 
> Kilgour is by no means a common name Steve, and I once worked for an engineering company, where a Dougie Kilgour was a boss and he had a son called Duncan.
> They lived (I think) in St Philips Road, Avenue or Drive in Litherland, Liverpool.
> ...





nick olass said:


> First of all Steve, welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
> 
> Kilgour is by no means a common name Steve, and I once worked for an engineering company, where a Dougie Kilgour was a boss and he had a son called Duncan.
> They lived (I think) in St Philips Road, Avenue or Drive in Litherland, Liverpool.
> ...


I am Duncans sister Janet, amazed to see your post.My father Douglas, Dougie to most was general manager at Manufacturers, Irlam Road Bootle. We did indeed live at St Philip's Avenue, Litherland until Dads death in 1969. I remember a few folk dad worked with Ian Gibson and a young man who had suffered from polio. If you would like any information please do contact me [email protected]


----------



## Janet Corbett (Jan 15, 2021)

amberfluid said:


> Thanks for your information Nick, it would be really good if anyone of your family in Liverpool knows, or can find out, if Duncan had any siblings. If I had their names I could try and track them down. I'll do a phone directory search for any Kilgours still in Litherland. Thanks again for your help.
> Regards
> Steve


I am Duncans sister Janet, you can contact me by email [email protected] if I can be of any help do not hesitate to get in touch.


----------

